# Tonights the night



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

or at least that is what the weatherman is saying. Yep we are supposed to have a killing frost tonight here in northeastern South Dakota. You may be asking yourself what does that have to do with Coyote Hunting. Well generally every year the first killing frost signifys the start of Coyote season for me. Hopefully it will do a good enough job to get rid of the BUGS in the process.

SD Handgunner


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Good uck to ya! :sniper:


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

Good luck SDH, I hope you have a good season.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Good luck, SDH. Let's see, that makes it, what, 2, or is it 3 months before we have one in NC?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well guys I was not able to get out calling over the weekend. Yesterday afternoon I had planned on going out and making one stand just before sunset. I was getting my gear ready when the phone wrang and I had to go to work. That was probably a good thing as it was way to windy anyway.

When I stopped at the C-Store this morning the temp was 27 degrees and there was frost once again on the windshield. Yep it is that time of the year, and I for one am glad.

Hopefully I will get out this week sometime, I am just itching to use that new 6mm T/CU Contender on something other than paper.

SD Handgunner


----------

